# 2012 weight and fitness goals



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive read some of the weight loss stories on here and they are very inspiring. I got into cycling a few months ago mainly for fitness and it certainly has helped my cardio. 

This year I want to use it as part of my overall fitness strategy to get into the best shape I have been in years.

I'm calling this 3333...my first quarter goal.

3 bike rides a week . Probably a rotation of 2 off road and 1 on road and vise versa.

3 runs per week. Usually that is my early AM workout

3 resistance training workouts a week. Good old fashioned iron

I am 6'4" and 240 pds right now and 22 pct body fat. The goal is 18 pct fat and around 230 pds. I'm not so concerned about the weight number as I am the fat. I was 280 plus pounds 3 years ago and have kept it off. Now it's time to find some abs.

My work out intensity depends on the day. I track every calorie burnt with digifit (great app!) on the iPhone. 500 min burn per day with only one day off per week. 800 to 1000 cals avg per day and 1500 is a high day. 

Diet is lean with about 1800 cals per day tracked on live strong.com iPhone app

Should lose 1-1.5 pounds per week or so depending on any additional muscle added.

Anybody else want to post their goals?


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Loose the 10 lbs I will put on this winter due to a little too much in-activity!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a little easier here In the south with no snow


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Goal for 2012 is to actually do this...lose the weight. 245 --> 170 by September for my sisters wedding.

Tracking calories and workouts with my fitness pal on my android.

I plan to ride more than I ever have. I logged a measly 240 miles last season, I plan to at least hit 1000 this coming season.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Went from 250 to 199 since August. Weird how diet and exercise will do that...who knew?

Goal for the year is 175 - 180 - I'll know when I get there...been cardio, cardio cardio during the weight loss phase, gonna have to add weights back in and then maintain.

Mini goals are 185 by April 1 - 15 fewer pounds to drag around Moab won't hurt.
175 by June 1 - gotta be trim for Speedo season!!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

The next challenge said:


> I track every calorie burnt with dignified on the iPhone. 500 min burn per day with only one day off per week. 800 to 1000 cals avg per day and 1500 is a high day.
> 
> Diet is lean with about 1800 cals per day tracked on live strong.com iPhone app
> 
> ...


If your only eating 1800 calories a day and burning 800-1000 calories on avg per day, your weight loss goal should be no problem at all. Maintaining your current lean body mass without losing any muscle mass might be difficult as you wouldn't be eating enough calories to build mass. At 230lbs, your goal weight, your BMR (calories burned per day at rest) is approximately 2200 calories for a 35yr old.....a little less if older, a little more if younger. You would need to eat that amount of calories just to maintain that weight.

To aid in muscle mass retention, I would suggest supplementing your diet with a 100% whey protein powder (minimal or no carbs in it). A good powder will give you 20grams of protein per serving. Do that twice a day would add 40 grams of muscle building protein to your diet to assist you in maintaining some of your lean body mass with only a gain of approximately 200 high quality calories. That would put your intake at approx 2000 calories which would be enough to support your goal of 188lbs of lean body mass to be 230lbs @ 18.5% BF.

As for my goals, I am 325lbs at 17.5% bodyfat with a lean body mass of about 270lbs. Goal will be 300lbs by July 1st @ 13.5% with LBM of 260lbs. I weight train 5 days per week (Mon-Fri), Stationary bike 2X/week (hill training-high intensity 30 minutes). 1-2 rides on the weekends.....weather permitting now that I live in Massachusetts. I was 360 @ 30% BF roughly 3 years ago. I have added about 20lbs of muscle while losing 35lbs in the process. I 've been stuck at this weight for about a year fluctuating from 325-335lbs with inconsistent diet, but rededicating myself this year.

Good luck with your GOALS!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

BigJZ74 said:


> If your only eating 1800 calories a day and burning 800-1000 calories on avg per day, your weight loss goal should be no problem at all. Maintaining your current lean body mass without losing any muscle mass might be difficult as you wouldn't be eating enough calories to build mass. At 230lbs, your goal weight, your BMR (calories burned per day at rest) is approximately 2200 calories for a 35yr old.....a little less if older, a little more if younger. You would need to eat that amount of calories just to maintain that weight.
> 
> To aid in muscle mass retention, I would suggest supplementing your diet with a 100% whey protein powder (minimal or no carbs in it). A good powder will give you 20grams of protein per serving. Do that twice a day would add 40 grams of muscle building protein to your diet to assist you in maintaining some of your lean body mass with only a gain of approximately 200 high quality calories. That would put your intake at approx 2000 calories which would be enough to support your goal of 188lbs of lean body mass to be 230lbs @ 18.5% BF.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and the numbers. You are spot on.

I use a protein shake 2 times a day in this plan. Usually between meals.

A 2 a day morning is something like this

5 am wake up with either oatmeal or some other carb based small breakfast and a 2-3 mile run. By 630 I have a protein shake and with this kind of schedule usually some creating mixed in.

Sun comes up and it's a 15-25 mile road bike or a 6-10 mile man bike ride.

Thn usually some scrambled eggs and small complex carbs to replenish.

Thats a 700-1000 cal burn day before 9 am

Other days are the run OR the ride in the AM then the gym at 5. Another 7-1k burn depending on intensity.

1500 cal days are just longer rides/runs and or higher intensity.

I'm starting out at 1800 cals as I did a similar ruitine at 2200 cals and didn't drop very much. My cardio shape improved but the fat didn't come off like I would like. I weigh daily measuring fat/muscle so if I see muscle depleting ill add some proteins to try and keep it.

After this three months I'll lower my cardio, probably limit the running, and step up the weight training. With that the cals will go up to the mid 2000 range to help push the muscle weight up


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm 6-4 and 240lbs. I have no idea about percent fat, Bmi, etc. Been riding pretty steady since July 1(640miles on MTB so far) and I can definitely tell a difference cardio/strength wise although I haven't lost a pound. Haven't gained any either. 

I'm looking for a good plan to drop at least 15lbs by June. I will admit I hate going to the gym and I would rather ride 15+ miles on by MTB everyday instead. I have no idea how many calories I consume a day and have never tried to track it. I'm 36 years old and have no idea where to start on this goal. Help!!!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

First off let's start by finding out what your BMR is. That's your basil metabolic rate which is how many cals you burn a day basically doing nothing. I looked up a very simple BMR calculator online and you burn about 2250 cals per day. You and I are very close to the same size so are BMR is almost the same.

What I would do is start off at a 1800-2000 cal diet and then make sure your burning about 500 cals a day. Around of fat is 3500 cals. You would be about 700 cals a day under your BMR. If you took one day off a week you would lose about 1 pound a week. 1-2 pounds is a very safe way to lose the weight.

If you see the weight is not coming off then adjust your diet down 200 cals at a time for a good week to 10 days. Start at 2000, if the weight number does to change over about 3 weeks then lower it to 1800.

Next find a way to track your food intake. If you have a smart phone there are a lot of apps that are a great help. I use livestrong.com You can also use it online so if you don't have a phone just write down everything and then input it at the end of the day. You are going to be surprised the cal content of food so get used to looking at labels and calculating some correct portion sizes.

Try and eat smaller meals multiple times a day. Preferably 5 times. Eat no more than 400 cals at a time and get a good portion of protein. Watch your carb intake especially at night but you will need some good complex carbs for fuel for your workouts and replace afterwards.

Last thing I always recommend is get a heart monitor and track your burn. You will be amazed at how hard it is to burn 600 calories and how easy it is to eat it. I use digifit on my iPhone to track every workout and it's a great motivator. It will cost you about 100 bucks to set it all up once you buy a strap to wear but it's very worth it. 

Then just get after it! It's a lifestyle change but well worth the effort. I started 3 years ago at about 280+ and while it's hard work it is definitely worth every minute of it.

If you have any questions just let me know!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

I just recently got a Garmin FR60 sports watch with HR Monitor. So far I have been surprised how many calories I burn on a ride. Yesterday I hit my usual 15 mile loop pretty hard and the Garmin calculated 1700+ calories burned, don't remember the exact number... 

I will check out the live strong app.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


The next challenge said:


> First off let's start by finding out what your BMR is. That's your basil metabolic rate which is how many cals you burn a day basically doing nothing. I looked up a very simple BMR calculator online and you burn about 2250 cals per day. You and I are very close to the same size so are BMR is almost the same.
> 
> What I would do is start off at a 1800-2000 cal diet and then make sure your burning about 500 cals a day. Around of fat is 3500 cals. You would be about 700 cals a day under your BMR. If you took one day off a week you would lose about 1 pound a week. 1-2 pounds is a very safe way to lose the weight.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

That's great. As long as the device allowed you to enter your age, weight, and some sort of fitness level then it should be pretty accurate. I seem to burn about 80-90 cals a mile on my mountain bike going at a pretty hard pace with my HR in the mid 140's consistently. On the road bike it's about 50-60 cals and running is about 90-110 per mile. All depends on the pace

I do make it a rule that when you have a intense work out like-1500-2000 cals I take the next day off. You have to let your body repair a bit or you will wear out. Just as many people stop working because they overwork then underwork. Just watch the gym Jan......it will be packed. Come back in March and it's almost empty.

When I take a day off I really try and watch the diet and eat really clean.

Here are some simple get started rules for diet. Nothing fried (hamburgers, French fries, etc). No sugar (drink diet drinks in moderation) watch the white stuff. (substitute wheat for,white bread, wheat for white pasta, mustard for mayo, and watch the cheese). 

Drink absurd amounts of water. At your body weight you should be drinking 1 gallon of water a day PLUS what you need during your exercise. Have 4 1 liter bottles ready every day. I try and make it a rule to be done with my second bottle with lunch. For the first few days or so you will be in the bathroom a lot but your body will acclimate. Rule of thumb here (this next sentence may be a bit distasteful) is when your pee is just a hint of yellow you are hydrated. If its completely clear you are saturated and you can back off a bit. If your taking a multi vitamin it may be a bit yellow anyway so take that into consideration.

You should take some kind of multi. I like mega man packs from GNC they have all the essentials in one pack. Some of them have a pretty simple diuretic supplement in them which is a good starting point to help drive up your metabolism. Just depends on how you handle caffeine.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. 

Yes the fr60 did ask my age, height, weight,etc when I set it up. I've done 4 days in a row of 15+ mile mtb rides. Taking off today.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Good deal then it should be decently accurate. 

Taking the day off is a good plan. That much burn that many days in a row is pretty intensive.

Keep on mind your body will go into a bit of a shock for a week or two as you change your diet and lower your intake and up your workouts. It will want to retain so your loss may be slow at first. Just push through it and it will get steady. Also listen to your body, if you need a rest day take it. 

15 miles on a mtb is a great workout. What is your avg HR during that ride and how long does it take you to cover that mileage?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for starting this thread... was just going to but it's already done for me ...

for those that would like to see last years stuff (2011) you can find it here
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...llenge-2011-whats-your-goals-year-676641.html


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

The next challenge said:


> Good deal then it should be decently accurate.
> 
> Taking the day off is a good plan. That much burn that many days in a row is pretty intensive.
> 
> ...


15 miles is about 1 hour 20 minutes. My Avg HR has been around 160 for the ride.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a strong ride and avg of 160 is almost 90 pct of your max. Your in pretty darn good cardio shape to be able to sustain that HR level. That makes it that much easier to burn the calories you need to on a consistent basis.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

donalson said:


> thanks for starting this thread... was just going to but it's already done for me ...
> 
> for those that would like to see last years stuff (2011) you can find it here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...llenge-2011-whats-your-goals-year-676641.html


No problem. Hopefully we can push each other to meet or exceed our goals this year.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Loose around 30lbs. Log a lot of miles and ride harder trails, including downhill.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

The next challenge said:


> That's a strong ride and avg of 160 is almost 90 pct of your max. Your in pretty darn good cardio shape to be able to sustain that HR level. That makes it that much easier to burn the calories you need to on a consistent basis.


How did you figure my max? According to my HR monitor the max it has recorded is 186 on a ride. Granted I have only used the HR monitor on 4 rides so far. It was Xmas gift from wife.


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

Started at 250 lbs on June 9th- 6'5", 46 years old. Am now down to 218, 22% BF. My goal this year is to get to 15-18% BF via diet and exercise. Ride 3-4 days a week, all on trails, about 50-60 miles a week average. Weight train 3x a week. My BMR is about 2000 calories, and I burn between 600 and 700 calories average a day in fitness routines. Figure I need to keep caloric intake at about 1800 calories a day, and I should be at my BF goal in about 3-4 months. Gotta cut out the beer....


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Frank TJ said:


> How did you figure my max? According to my HR monitor the max it has recorded is 186 on a ride. Granted I have only used the HR monitor on 4 rides so far. It was Xmas gift from wife.


Simplest way to figure your max is to take 220 and subtract your age. There are some more complex equations that take your resting heart rate into consideration but the 220/age gets you pretty darn close.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr Bacon Jr said:


> Started at 250 lbs on June 9th- 6'5", 46 years old. Am now down to 218, 22% BF. My goal this year is to get to 15-18% BF via diet and exercise. Ride 3-4 days a week, all on trails, about 50-60 miles a week average. Weight train 3x a week. My BMR is about 2000 calories, and I burn between 600 and 700 calories average a day in fitness routines. Figure I need to keep caloric intake at about 1800 calories a day, and I should be at my BF goal in about 3-4 months. Gotta cut out the beer....


You are on the right track and have a great start on the new year! Congrats on the changes.

Yeah the beer gets me a bit also. On the weekends mainly. I do drink ultras even though I would rather have a Sam Adams! Vodka and diet tonic is about the safest as far as cals. But my goal in the first 3 months is to do without except for 2 special,occasions. My Bday and a hunting trip.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 24 and 6' 2'' and was doing alright on my weight loss until I got injured at work and wasn't able to do much of anything. I'm finally able to start walking without much pain again so I've been walking on the treadmill at the gym. Still can't lift weights because of my shoulder. My goal is to be 225 by the end of April, which will definitely be tough, but I want to join the National Guard so I need to step it up. Also, I definitely plan on riding more this year, I was so busy last year and the trails are 35 miles away from me that I never had enough time to get there.


----------



## liverpool1 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 40 and 293lbs, need to get down to 196lbs... question whats the best road tires or MTB wheels are 26 x 2.25 for heavy riders.. my bike is a cube ltd 2010... I'm currently using nobby nic tires.. but want to change them.....


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> I'm 24 and 6' 2'' and was doing alright on my weight loss until I got injured at work and wasn't able to do much of anything. I'm finally able to start walking without much pain again so I've been walking on the treadmill at the gym. Still can't lift weights because of my shoulder. My goal is to be 225 by the end of April, which will definitely be tough, but I want to join the National Guard so I need to step it up. Also, I definitely plan on riding more this year, I was so busy last year and the trails are 35 miles away from me that I never had enough time to get there.


Makes it tough when the trails are so far away. Maybe get out on the road a bit so you are at least getting some seat time? Then plan a weekend day to get to the trails.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Goal for this year is to get down to 165-170. Last year this time I was around 185 and right now around 205-210. So doing long hikes with a weighted pack, running on my days not riding, lifting weights, doing HITT which is killing me as well as logging in lots of miles. Also weight reducers help me so I picked up animal cuts from universal nutrition which has controlled my eating and helps with my energy and has been cutting away at the fat. One thing to look into if your really putting in work and trying hard is lipo six black from nutrex which is not for the faint of heart literally. Good luck with everyone in their goals this year.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I dropped about 20lbs. last year down to around 207. Now I'd like to get under 200 and stay there. I'd also like to do an XC race, it's been a few years. And then just keep working on staying fit and eating better for the year.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Another year! This one went OK for me, feeling pretty good about where I sit January 1. 

Looking to break 100 kg (220 lb) this year. It's been a while since I've dropped below that line. 

The story so far...


----------



## Gutter Tech (Feb 7, 2011)

A couple years back, I ran a few half marathons and dropped from 230 to 205 during training. Since then, I've hovered in the 205-215 range pretty consistently. I imagine I'm close to about 210 right now. I'd like to get under 185 this year.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Ultimate goal for 2012 is to get down to 220 lbs and maintain it. 

Plan, continue morning workouts 5 days a week, 3 days cardio, 2 days cardio combined with resistance training. Continue riding 4 days a week, m/w/f min 10-15 miles, s min 20 miles, maintain a weekly total of 50 miles min.


----------



## glally (Dec 27, 2011)

currently at 270#, goal is 225 by june 1. ive been an active athlete my whole life and always carried a few extra pounds, im alos 6'0. ive always been a gym rat, especially after hs and college as just some activity each day, unfortunatley my diet was horrible. this summer between work and trying to enjoy life, the gym was nonexistant, and beer was a constant, about my only ativity was wakeboarding and surfing. ive been back in the gym regularly since thanksgiving, and began to ride a few weeks ago. this week everything really ramps up, cardio goes from uphill treadmill walks to jogs, my buddies and i have made commitments that our off days from the gym we get on the bikes for a few miles, painful in the cold air but great way to learn to regulate your breathing and really work the cardiovascular system, and a good solid effort to eat healthy and lay off the bender weekends. also we want to get in on some RPM classes the gym offers.

all that being said the goal is 225 and to have my lifts back to respectable weights. not looking to crank out 450 on the bench, but i want to be more along the lines of being able to rep 225 for days, enjoy running 2-3 miles and looking forward to losing some waist size in the boardies come summer!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lose 20lbs by June.
Have 2700 miles in by June.
I signed up for the TDR and it start's June 8th.
Finish the TDR in 25 days or less:thumbsup:

Woody


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Today: 235 lbs. 6'2" 43 years old.
7/14/2012 (STP): *200 lbs*...and stay there the rest of the year.

Log 2500 miles this year. (Road and Mtn)
Flying Wheels 100 mile course.
Do STP in one day. 
RSVP

What I need to do is be more consistent with the food tracking. You know, actually enter in what I eat every time 'stead of _some _of the time. When I am consistent, it's always very revealing and motivational. I have MyFitnessPal.

Riding, some running, NordicTrac, and lifting 2x / week. I'll go _dry_, this Spring to help get ready for the Summer rides listed above. <Sigh> I like beer, but if I want to lose weight...? :nono:


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I do it....? Of course if I set my mind to it. Right folks? 

I am just a shade under 6'1" and around 315 pounds. I carry it extremely well. I am very heavily built and at 260 lbs I look fairly thin and athletic. 

I took up martial arts a few years ago and lost a lot of weight I was about 320 lbs at the time and sick of feeling sick and tired. I melted down to 258 pounds in short order (5 months if I recall correctly).

I got a knee injury and picked up biking as a part of my recovery. I fell in love with off road biking, quit my martial arts membership and invested my coin into some quality gear as my size makes inexpensive gear a never ending money pit. 

I broke my hand at the end of that year and started gaining back the weight. In the spring I started fly fishing, an obsession that consumed me this past year when paired with my own disgust for letting my weight continue to climb I hardly looked at my bike. 

Predisone for poison ivy killed my every attempt to loose weight. And now that my wife is pregnant, well you know how that goes.... So I want to get my act back together and bring back the excitement I once had screaming through the trails nailing berms and jumping obstacles.

Kids learn from their parents I don't want mine becoming fat and lazy.

So I'm going to start hitting the gym in February after the New Years rush slips back to old habits. But until then I have some basic equipment here at my apartment and believe it or not the Wii Fit plus has helped me begin shedding pounds on several occasions.

So what's my goal??? Well I'm pretty laid back, but I'm hoping for a weight that is manageable on a mountain bike.

Here's to hoping for some kind of a year!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

SeattSlayer said:


> Today: 235 lbs. 6'2" 43 years old.
> 7/14/2012 (STP): *200 lbs*...and stay there the rest of the year.
> 
> Log 2500 miles this year. (Road and Mtn)
> ...


I am the same way. If I am in the habit of doing it daily it really keeps me straight. To the point where I can look at how many cals I have left at the end of the day and eat accordingly.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

First week and I hurt my back on Monday. Got one run in Moday am and then was moving some furniture and there she went. Have a ruptured disk and its just acting up.....about another 48 hours and I should be able to get on the bike but I am already behind for the darn month!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

So far I've managed to make 6 days of recording every bit of food I've eaten. Keeping up with what I eat has been very revealing thus far. Have not weighed since the first day...I have decided to only weigh in once a week on Sunday night.


----------



## Xpy (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and 40 at the end of March. Currently 114kg (250lb), down from 122 (270ish) at my highest mid last year.

Looking to break 100kg (220lb) and hold it for the rest of the year. I'm pretty comfortable at that level as I'm a fairly big guy anyway, but that should put me around the 15% body fat mark. If I can do it by my birthday, so much the better, but I'd like to make it a sustainable loss.

Goals: Sprint triathlon in summer.
Sub 6 minute 400m in the pool.
Sub 6:30 2000m on Rower.
Get my BP back to normal.
2 x bike commutes or more (12 miles each way) per week from March


----------



## mpboost (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been lurking around this forum for a couple weeks now, and the threads here have been a great inspiration! 

I'm 5'9"-5'10" and 29 years old. Current weight is 265lbs. 

My highest weight was 287lbs during 2009, and my lowest weight during 2011 was 257lbs. I made a big push to start living healthier and being more active over the past couple years and it has helped. But now it is time to take things to the next level.

My goals for 2012:
-Get into the mid 250lb range before March.
-Get into the 240lb range before my 30th birthday at the end of April.
-Get into the 220lb range before the end of the year!
-Complete a 5k in under 40 mins.

To get things started, I plan to increase the frequency of my rides from once a week to 3 times a week. I also need to drink more water because I consume way too many of my calories in liquids!

I am also going to add-on traing for a 5k in April. Last year I completed it in the high 40 minute range jogging maybe half of it, walking the rest. This year I would like to be in the 30 minute range, even if it is on the higher end!


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

My only real goal for 2012 and the future is to live a healthful and tremendously active lifestyle. Ive always ridden a huge amount, but ate way too much and drank too much beer. I was setting goals for myself and reaching them, but the I would celebrate after reaching said goal and would just put the weight back on. In Sept. I weighed 225lbs and I am now 188. Exercising before breakfast and cutting my intake harshly took some getting used to but its the best change I've ever made. After about a week of reduced intake etc.., I adjusted to it and felt an amazing change, regardless of how much weight was lost. Just an overall clean and healthy feeling. Despite the long term nature of this endeavor, I do have some short-term goals in mind - cracking top 10 in a few races would really put a huge smile on my face. :thumbsup:

I hope everybody reaches and goes beyond their 2012 goals; its the year of the Clyde!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

mpboost said:


> I've been lurking around this forum for a couple weeks now, and the threads here have been a great inspiration!
> 
> I'm 5'9"-5'10" and 29 years old. Current weight is 265lbs.
> 
> ...


Great goals! Very reachable which is really important.

Have you tried couch to 5k? You can get the app on your smart phone and also view it online. It will help a ton in your run training.

I'm doing the same thing. I want to run the entire 5k in under 30 mins. Running 5k once a week right now in about 32 mins and then the 2 other runs are 2 mikes at 11 min miles. But I could not have gotten there without the c2 5k program


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Frank TJ said:


> So far I've managed to make 6 days of recording every bit of food I've eaten. Keeping up with what I eat has been very revealing thus far. Have not weighed since the first day...I have decided to only weigh in once a week on Sunday night.


It's amazing isn't it? How fast you can consume 2000 calories and how tough it is to burn it off!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah. I mountain biked for an hour an a half this afternoon and burned 1800 calories. I could consume 1800 in 20 minutes if I wanted to.....


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

Starting at 360 at the beginning of this year and looking to be under 290lbs by the end of the year. Major goals for the year are to climb Mt. Brome at Ski Bromont, 1200' of climbing at a former World championship course and a major mountain bike center here in Quebec. I also want be able to ride 2 to 3 laps of the UCI world cup course in Montreal over Mont Royal. 

My end goal will be to get reach around 240lbs.

I have know put this in public so there is no going back.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

big Kat said:


> Starting at 360 at the beginning of this year and looking to be under 290lbs by the end of the year. Major goals for the year are to climb Mt. Brome at Ski Bromont, 1200' of climbing at a former World championship course and a major mountain bike center here in Quebec. I also want be able to ride 2 to 3 laps of the UCI world cup course in Montreal over Mont Royal.
> 
> My end goal will be to get reach around 240lbs.
> 
> I have know put this in public so there is no going back.


That's why I started this thread. Accountability! Give each other a bit of a push to get it done this year!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I am going to make an adjustment in my caloric intake plan.

I bonked yesterday during a relatively easy road training ride. I'm not getting enough intake with the intensity of the workouts. I can't eat 1600 cals and go out on a two a day workout and burn 1400 a day.

So the new plan going forward is instead of limiting myself to a certain number of cals per day I will adjustment according to my workouts.

My BMR is 2250. On training days I want to be 1000 cal net under my BMR. If I eat 500 under my BMR I gotta burn 500. If I burn 1200 (like today) I get to eat a bit more. All the eating is lein and I'm not eating any more than 400 cals per sitting with a good mix of carbs/proteins. 

On days off I'll eat 500 under. So on a weekly basis I should be about 6-7k under the BMR which should be very close to 2 pds a week. I'll take 1.5

Mathematically it works......now let's see if it works in real life!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

I've just been doing 2000/day. So far it's working. Yesterday I consumed about 700 calories between breakfast and lunch, then had a cliff bar just before I rode. The ride was just under 17 miles and I had an avg hr of 158 for the duration. My hr monitor showed I burned 1880 calories for the ride. After I was done I was obviously hungry but never felt like I ran out of energy. I'm going to try and maintain 2000/day for a month...short term goal.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Starting GNC mega men vitapak tomorrow. Will see how that works. 

Also totally blew my calorie goal today by 554... It was dinner out for Shannon's birthday that did me in.. 18 miles tomorrow should erase that..


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm 63 285 lbs 55 yr old. My goal is to drop 60 lbs this year.
I lost 20 lbs doing Keto and weight until I blew out my knee trying to jogg:madman: I've gained back 5 lbs over the Holidays not being to able to do any leg & cardio exercises.
I think a bike is the perfect exercise for me. Rode a rental bike @ the Santos trails yesterday and my knee actually feels better than it has in weeks.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

The next challenge: interesting post about your adjustment. My numbers (BMI) are near yours so I'm following what you do...and bummer about the back. Careful with that one!

I see some big goals (both weight numbers and ride challenges) out there...all look very worthy. *Let's get after 'em boys!*


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

Seat

The back is almost 100 pct. it's a ruptured disk from my off road motorycyle racing days and it acts up about 2 times a year. Usually 48 hours or so and I can get going again.

Was able to get almost all my workouts in last week. One gym workout short and about 10 miles short of riding. Did get a 5k run in tonight and then I'm planning on a 60 min road ride in the AM. didn't really drop any weight to speak of last week.

I like this cals plan much better. Not quite as hungry. let me know how it works out for you


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

jaydee1445 said:


> I'm 63 285 lbs 55 yr old. My goal is to drop 60 lbs this year.
> I lost 20 lbs doing Keto and weight until I blew out my knee trying to jogg:madman: I've gained back 5 lbs over the Holidays not being to able to do any leg & cardio exercises.
> I think a bike is the perfect exercise for me. Rode a rental bike @ the Santos trails yesterday and my knee actually feels better than it has in weeks.


The bike will be a lot easier on the knee then the runnin! The trail ride probably loosened the knee up so it's not so stiff!


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Bah. Need to do better this year. 2011 had too much going on in my personal and family life. Dropped from 240 to 215, then back to 230.

This year goals are: 183 days of cycling (at least one day more than half a year..) and sub 200lbs and as many races as I can get in.. 

Have a used road bike on my trainer now with the ability to track cadence and HR.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Currently=270ish 
Goal=230 (by MAY!)
Goal 2= >220 (by August)
I'm 6'5" tall and am a large build. I was down to 235 lbs 2 years ago but then I meet my wife and you all know the story from there. I feel fat and I know that I am too slow on the bike at the moment. I have also just allotted the time to get back in the gym in the morning for a long and hard morning work out. I also plan to ride 3+ times a week and a short daily ride to work (hopefully, weather bearing) and on the lunch breaks time to time. Well either way I know that getting back down to 240 will be pretty easy for my but every pound after that is a fight for me. 

well I need to do this for a few reasons:

1) general health (DUH!)
2) for my mental health, because I feel fat and I know I an currently really slow on the bike, which I am normally not
3) moving to Canberra in August and really want to be in shape for there because of all of the activities and riding that I will be doing

Well wish me luck and the same to all of you in doing the same.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

sir_crackien said:


> Currently=270ish
> Goal=230 (by MAY!)
> Goal 2= >220 (by August)
> I'm 6'5" tall and am a large build. I was down to 235 lbs 2 years ago but then I meet my wife and you all know the story from there. I feel fat and I know that I am too slow on the bike at the moment. I have also just allotted the time to get back in the gym in the morning for a long and hard morning work out. I also plan to ride 3+ times a week and a short daily ride to work (hopefully, weather bearing) and on the lunch breaks time to time. Well either way I know that getting back down to 240 will be pretty easy for my but every pound after that is a fight for me.
> ...


Aug of 08 I was 280 and Jan 09 I reached 237. Your goal is definelty in reach. I just watched my food and was in the gym 3-4 times a week. Used a personal trainer for a bit to jump start me. Wish I would have biked back then.

Have a great time with it and stay positive!


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

Hit 217 after turkey day, 
Goals: 
Lose 27 lbs. 190 by July 28th. about -1 lbs per week. 
Race the Butte 50 again. Beat my last year time of 8:00 by :30. 
Keep riding hard after the race. This year I basically stopped riding after the race..till now. 

Doing the race motivates me to put the hours in, or else suffer incredibly on the course. It is suffering no matter what, but not training enough makes it bad to impossible to finish, like the first year I did it. Its almost 9000 ft of climbing. which is hard as hell. 

Today i am at 212.5, so doing well. Riding more, eating better.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

SeattSlayer said:


> The next challenge: interesting post about your adjustment. My numbers (BMI) are near yours so I'm following what you do...and bummer about the back. Careful with that one!
> 
> I see some big goals (both weight numbers and ride challenges) out there...all look very worthy. *Let's get after 'em boys!*


It seems to be working. Not as hungry, more energy, and dropped 3 pds this week.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

The next challenge said:


> It seems to be working. Not as hungry, more energy, and dropped 3 pds this week.


*Well done!* I didn't have the best week in terms of exercising and logging. (but I didn't gain). Redoubling efforts, and revisiting your plan.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

SeattSlayer said:


> *Well done!* I didn't have the best week in terms of exercising and logging. (but I didn't gain). Redoubling efforts, and revisiting your plan.


i have a spreadsheet I am using to kind of have a weekly synopsis. Shoot me your e mail and Ill send it over. its kind of eye opening.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*2012 Goals*

Hi!, I'm a 5'10, 36 year old male. I weigh 210 lbs as of this morning.

I've doing Primal/Paleo for two weeks and already dropped about 8 pounds. My goal is to be at 165-170 on June 2nd, 2012. That's the day I ride and complete the Dirty Kanza 200.

I would highly suggest checking out the Paleo Solution by Robb Wolf and the Primal Blueprint by Mark Sisson. I've successfully switched my body from running on sugar to running on fat. I feel better and I'm not hungry.

It's so much easier to lose weight when you arn't hungry all the time.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

BigJZ74;8861211 As for my goals said:


> So far everything is going great this year. Weight training is going great. I use HIT training...High Intensity Training, One body part per day, 4-6 reps a set w/ heavy weights. This helps me keep my muscle mass while I try to lose body fat at the same time. I have lost 3lbs so far which is the perfect pace for me to reach 300lbs by July 1st. Definitely feel like I am still gaining muscle which is what I want. Weather in Massachusetts has been pretty cold. I bought some cold weather gear but my gloves weren't up to par.....felt like I almost got frost bite a few weeks ago in my hands. I was in severe pain for almost 30-40 minutes after and hour and a half ride....Hands were not happy with me. With that in mind riding has been minimal since, plus 8 inches of snow didn't help last week. For the winter I am concentrating on my strength workouts with riding when I can. As spring comes around, I will increase the intensity of my cardio and the amount of riding I do of course. As the plan goes, hopefully I will put on enough muscle in the winter months that when I increase my cardio, riding, and up my endurance training in the spring, the muscle I lose from it will keep my Lean body mass the same as it is now but with 25 less pounds of fat. Well that's how my plan is going so far. As for my diet goes. I am eating roughly 2300-2500 calories a week of which 70% is protein. Carbs are only in my first or second meal of the day. I only eat oatmeal, or egg whites as morning carbs, and vegetables as part my second meal like broccoli, spinach, or kale. Wells that about covers it.....hope everyone else is having a great start to their year as well.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6'2 and 250 here, 50 YO. Down from 263 last summer. Was down to 245, but gained 5 over the Holidays. Still down 13 lbs. My goal is 225 by Christmas! I think 25 lbs in one year is do-able. I only ride 2 days per week, but am doing push-ups and sit-ups at home the off days. Basically no Beer anymore at all. Two beers a week max, one at a time. Trying to eat more lean protien. Taking at least one Protein shake daily, sometimes two on ride days. Just got into MTB last summer, and did an Epic ride in September. Just built up a new S-Works frameset, and I'm loving a Carbon bike so much it makes me want to ride more!


----------



## nighthawk700 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm 6'0 285lbs 47 years young my goal is to be at 250lbs by mid oct. Will start when weather warms ( march april ) up a bit. plan is to get a entree level mountain bike and ride about 10 miles every other day. I will be riding rails to trails type of stuff and maybe some roads after I get some conditioning.


----------



## RockyRoad2Dublin (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and 185lbs, so I've no plans to lose any weight.
However, when I get home from work tonight, I start training for a 10km run. Tough few weeks ahead!!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 50yrs old and when I joined the forum a couple of years ago I was well over 300lbs.

I am 6'5" and ~217lbs...

I will do a 1/2 ironman in July. That's a 1.2mile swim, 56 mile road bike ride and a 13.1 mile run in that order...

To date I have never done a triathlon... However, I will be ready when that date comes. Some people think I'm crazy... I don't care. The fitness obtained from such a stretch makes it all worth it!


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

dadtorbn said:


> I'm 50yrs old and when I joined the forum a couple of years ago I was well over 300lbs.
> 
> I am 6'5" and ~217lbs...
> 
> ...


Awesome goal. Don't listen to the others, just train and enjoy the experience. Just another one of those life experiences that many people will never get to.

There are some great training guides out there. I did a sprint tri a couple of years ago and had a lot of fun preparing and pushing myself. Others thought I was crazy too.....but I crossed the finish line.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

How was everyone's first month?

Here are my stats

Start weight. 243.6

End weight. 239.4

154 bike miles, 27 run miles, 9 weight work outs

Food intake 64,786. Total burn (including BMR) 84303

Fat weight went down 6.2 pds. Muscle increased 2 pds.

It's a long road but I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

The next challenge said:


> How was everyone's first month?
> 
> Here are my stats
> 
> ...


So far I have lost 6.5 pounds in two weeks. I count every single calorie using myfitnesspal on my Droid. I Bike both of my days off, and have eliminated ALL Red Meat, Beer, and eat mostly lean protiens and complex carbs. I plan on going from 250 to 225 this year, but am already down to 243.5 so I'm pretty confident my goals are realistic, if not too much so. I eat about 2200-2400 calories a day. I may revise my goal to 215!


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

El Train said:


> Hit 217 after turkey day,
> Goals:
> Lose 27 lbs. 190 by July 28th. about -1 lbs per week.
> Race the Butte 50 again. Beat my last year time of 8:00 by :30.
> ...


Butte 50 sounds interesting. Good luck!


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

Just found this thread. Thanks for the inspiration, I'm starting today.
6'3" 207# 49yo.
I'd like to be 190 by may. That's 17# in about 12 weeks.
I currently work out 10 hours a week so my weakness is my diet. The dreaded 4th meal at 9pm is my Achilles heel.
I bike 6 hours; run 1 hour; martial arts 3 hours a week, on average.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

There are some great and inspiring stories here. I hope everyone makes their goals.

I'm 5'9", 230lbs. I want to be 215 by June 1 and 200 by Sept. 1.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

mtbdl said:


> Just found this thread. Thanks for the inspiration, I'm starting today.
> 6'3" 207# 49yo.
> I'd like to be 190 by may. That's 17# in about 12 weeks.
> I currently work out 10 hours a week so my weakness is my diet. The dreaded 4th meal at 9pm is my Achilles heel.
> ...


As much as yournworkin out it probably is all diet. May want to download an app to track your intake for a while.

I understand abou the late night meals but sometimes you just need some food after a hard workout. If you limit your cal intake at dinner then have a snack that is high protein and low carbs it's not a bad thing. Some peeople can actually eat late like that and it keeps their metabolism rolling.


----------



## FDMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm 6'4" and right at 300lbs. Always been a big guy, but would love to lose weight.

Been working out steady since January (Mon - Fri) and looking to get a bike to ride with the kids in the evenings.

Currently eating around 1000 cals per day. Should be interesting.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

I've only now started to lose weight, down from 234 to 230. But my resting HR went from 82 down to 72. So I know i'm on a positive path.


----------



## bluegs (Feb 19, 2012)

I am 51 and want to loose 50 lbs I am 510 and 248. My in shape weight in the sevice was 185..
Looking at bikes now and doing the research but I have a little excersize bike in the basment I have been hitting daily for the last few weeks. I am already down 20lbs from last october.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

The next challenge said:


> Ive read some of the weight loss stories on here and they are very inspiring. I got into cycling a few months ago mainly for fitness and it certainly has helped my cardio.
> 
> This year I want to use it as part of my overall fitness strategy to get into the best shape I have been in years.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'4 too. I got into road biking 2 years ago. I have type II Diabetes and was 272lbs. I HATE the gym. My doctor said I had to do something. I picked cycling.

Now I'm 230, look and feel pretty good. I calculated my ideal body weight for my height, age and bone structure to be 212lbs. At one point I was down to 221lbs, but I felt I lookes starved. Im happy at 225~230.

I'm picking up a MTB wedensday and am stoked on it right now.

I rode the Levis GranFondo (medio, 60mi) last year. My goal it to do the Gran(100mi) this year. My wife and have already signed up for it back in jan. it sells out in like 2 days.

It is on sep 29, So I have a good amount of time to train.

So i'll show my newbness and ask what a clydsdale is?


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Silverwulf said:


> I'm 6'4 too. I got into road biking 2 years ago. I have type II Diabetes and was 272lbs. I HATE the gym. My doctor said I had to do something. I picked cycling.
> 
> Now I'm 230, look and feel pretty good. I calculated my ideal body weight for my height, age and bone structure to be 212lbs. At one point I was down to 221lbs, but I felt I lookes starved. Im happy at 225~230.
> 
> ...


 Way to go! You have to feel great!

A clyde is over 200lbs. You're on the right board!:thumbsup:

BTW... I live a few stones throw away from you and rode the Fondo the last two years. I'm 6'5". I used to be well over 300lbs 2 years and a few months ago. At that time my stretch goal was the medio. 17 months ago I did it and by that time I was under 210 (got as low as 203). I'm presently ~218 and a bit pissed about it. Only some of that is fat. Some is muscle also... Anyhow, PM me if you want to ride some time. My available free time is extremely limited because of kids, sports and things however. So actually getting together is in general problematic for me. I solo most activities due to only being able to get out when it fits with family schedule.

Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Thenewkillingit (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been a three-seasons-per year weekend warrior on a road bike for a few years now, and want to start mountain biking this year as a supplement (or, if I get really into it, as a replacement). I'm 32 years old, 6'1" and 231 lbs - I gain about 13-15 pounds every winter, and am at my heaviest right around this time of the year. I work pretty hard to lose it over the spring, summer and autumn, and then gain it right back when it gets cold.

I'd like to be down to my 'summer weight' (215 lbs) by Memorial Day this year and keep it there for as long as possible. Methinks my knees will thank me. I have a large bone structure, so I don't think under 200 lbs is realistic long-term goal.

Plan:
Road bike/MTB - 1-2 days per week
Run - 3 days per week: 2 short (3-5 miles), 1 long (8-10 miles)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## thespeedycamel (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all, I'm 6ft and started out at 330lbs a couple weeks ago. I am now 312 so I seem to be doing something right. My goal is to get down to around 210, if not this year, then definitely by next year. I'm currently in college, where I'm doing most of my riding currently. Ride a couple miles everyday. Unfortunately the closest trail's I've managed to find are 40-50 miles away, so I don't see a whole lot of those. I used to ride a lot when I was younger, but due to a knee injury I stopped. Then lazy took it's hold and 140lbs and 7 years later I realized it was time to get back into biking.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

*Late start on the year*

I'm 6'1" and started the year at 269. 50yrs old and have been riding again for 15yrs. Started myfitnesspal.com the end of Jan and so far have lost 23lbs. Riding mostly mountain do to winter and some on indoor trainer. Bad knee so running isn't an option buit this is working great. I have a couple of friends here doing this at the same time and we push each other which helps a lot. Ride 5 days a week weather depending and feel sooo much better already. You guys keep inspiring me and we all win. Been a clydesdale most of my adult life. Not sure where the end goal is but for 2012 it's 200lbs


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll miss you guys next year because I won't qualify anymore.


----------



## Daytripper63 (Sep 14, 2008)

Last April I did a uni ride with a group and since that was pretty much my first ride after a long winter, and after looking at the ride pictures I thought I looked like the pilsberry dough boy on a uni. So last April at 48yrs old I weighed in at 250 lbs 6.0 tall. Now after being on a mission of every weekend riding both mountain biking and mountain uni and more often than not I would ride the trail on one bike then do it again on the other, plus 4 to 5 nights a week I would do 5-7 mile uni rides with my dogs. In November I got down to 185 and then crashed into a tree in December and couldn't ride for nearly 3 months, now I am back on track and attempting to drop another 10
Ride hard, if your not in pain you didn't push yourself.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

October 2011, I weighed 277lbs at 6'7" and 38 years old. Figured it was time to start watchin what I ate, so I began to do so, and I probably lost 10 pounds or so over the next month. Then the end of November came and I was diagnosed with Type II Diabetes. Oh crap, time for a lifestyle change, for the sake of me, my wife, my children and the rest of my family and friends. I dusted off my road bikes and started riding both on the road and indoors on the trainer. I started playing basketball twice a week. And I also started using an elliptical machine at work, and began to really push myself while snowboarding and skiing this past winter.

Fast forward to March 2012, I am now 230lbs. My 4 year old son now weighs 50lbs, nearly the weight I have lost in 6 months. I am at a loss for words when I pick him up and realize his weight was being carried on my body for years, and I just shed it.

My major goal for 2012 is to complete my first road ridden century. And I will have my oppurtunity to do so this coming June at the Tour de Cure here in CT, as part of my personal fight against diabetes. The problem is I can't get off my mountain bike that I just picked back up this month. I am having way too much fun! But I really need to get some longer road rides in under my belt before June.

Anyway, wish me luck! And I look forward to learning and contributing to this forum now and in to the future.


----------



## wrkn4it (Apr 4, 2012)

I am 25 yrs. old, im 5'10" 245lbs currently, my goal is to be 160lbs eventually, i am shooting for 180lbs no later than this time next year, the hardest part for me is going to be changing my diet, but with enough determination i think i can do it, i hope i can post up my before/after success pics on the other thread with some good results! wish me luck!


----------



## bb1857 (Apr 8, 2012)

37 years old and am currently 6' 249 lbs. I was at 336 in July 2011 so I am super excited and still moving south on the weight front. Started really exercising hard a couple months ago and road biking again as well. My son wanted me to take him mountain biking and I was hesitant because I wasn't sure how I would end up. I dusted off my 26" HT and hit the trails and LOVED every second of it. Fast forward 2 weeks and I picked up a new 2011 Giant Anthem 29er! Cant wait to put a bunch of miles on the road and the trails this summer for even more weight loss!


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

35 years old 5'11 3/4" lol, been doing weight watchers for a few months. Started out at 303lbs and currently down to 280. Riding a Marin Nail Trail 29er a few times a week. I have two young children 19 months and 7 months and this does make it challenging, in combination with my FT job. I also have 2 road bikes and try to ride them when i get bored with one or the other. Keeping things mixed up has been my key to getting in good work outs. Ride MTB some weeks and road bike others.


----------



## archer70 (Apr 5, 2012)

41 years old 5'11 325 pounds. Was going to the gym for weight loss, and to try and compete next year ina bodybuilding show. Fast forwsrd to 3.5 weeks ago 2 knee injuries. One leg pressing 600# the other a week later hyper extendind same knee. Was told my bike will be my best friend (soonI hope). I have been off for the last 3 weeks. I have had a cortisone shot which seems to be wearing off. So surgery still may be needed. I am looking to get to around 195-200.


----------



## hcr32 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just starting to get into riding...in the market for a bike.

Would like to lose 60lbs and get my cardio WAY up! Looks like i started in the right place!


----------



## petenugent (Dec 27, 2011)

*Goals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My fighting weight was 203lbs when I was 21. I am 45 now and 234, mind you I will fight at any weight. I want to get back to 210 BUT I need to do it soon. I tend to loose weight quite easily but put it on easily aswell.

So 234 this morning I know I will drop to 227 this week as my body adjusts to healthy eating etc so no beer for a month. See how it goes.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

I have lost 10 lbs since thanksgiving. At thanksgiving i was 217. I am 5-11. most ever for me. sunday I was 207. I broke my tailbone March 1st snowboarding and was hosed on bike riding for about 5 weeks. I am back in it now and really motivated. I doing the Butte 50 race for the third time this year and the Dakota 5-0 for the first time. These events really motivate me to put in the hours in the saddle so I don't die out there! I raced last year around 208 I think. I am going to be sub 200 this year. My real goal is 189. I lifted weights for a lot of years and have a real muscle-building body type. Trying to shrink the upper body by only doing pushups and no more weightlifting, and lots of miles. It is working slowly. Three weeks ago I realized I need to do something about my drinking. This past week zero drinking. And I think that is the last piece of the puzzle to really make this happen. I was up to like 20+ drinks a week easy sometimes. Time to stop. With those calories and hangovers gone, motivation is WAY up and I can see how my body is already responding so well! 

Keep it up everyone! There is real inspiration here!


----------



## petenugent (Dec 27, 2011)

I admire everyone here trying to get fit.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I'm starting a little late in the year, but it's better late than never.*

I'm 6'4", 45 years old and as of two weeks ago I was 257pnds; this was according to the electronic scale at my Dr's office.:sad: An inactive winter, leg surgery, and working way too many hours have contribuited their fare share to making this the heaviest I've ever been.:sad:

My gf put me on a diet and so far I've lost 7pnds. I'm only riding once a week, but that's about to be ramped up because I'll commute to work by bike a couple of times a week plus road or mountain biking on the weekend. Some weekends will be both:thumbsup: My goal is to drop 40pnds and stay there!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is a good thread and looking forward to using it for motivation!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i am right there with mellow- im 6-4 and 255ish. 44 years old and sadly, ive been fairly inactive since getting divorced about 7 years ago. I used to work construction and back then i weighed about 230-235, and looked good wearing it. 6 months after i got divorced i crushed two discs, had surgery, and have never been the same. i get older, the weight goes on quicker and easier, and is harder to take off.

not to mention i dont do construction anymore, but work as a cook... about a month or so ago i decided i had had enough of being a fatass, and really changed my eating habits. quit the sugar, salt, have reduced processed foods in my diet about 90%, and try to eat natural/organic as much as i can afford.

in about 2 days i will have a new motobecane 700HT, and it will be the first time i have ridden a bicycle in going on 30 years. i have a good group of friends who are motivated for me, and are breaking their own dusty mtb's out as well. 

my goal is to see 220 again, and before the snow flies this winter. i hope to hit the bike paths 4-5x a week, and as my skills and physical condition improve i hope to change those bike path rides to single track rides. i live in n. ohio so vultures knob, mohican, and reagan park are all in my near future, and with any luck my skillset will allow me to dabble with west branch.

very excited to see if my mindset now stays with me throughout the summer.


----------



## garrett_xc (Apr 23, 2012)

6'4" 245-250, and I'm longing for the days when I was a FIT 215lbs. It may happen again, it may not...My first goal is to get back into some form of fitness. I'm an occasional hiker and re-intro'd myself to riding last year, but the dry season is short here in the NW. On a side note, I did go out riding in the lowlands during the winter last year (twice? lol) and had a ball in the mud, but wow, talk about hard on the bike.

If I lose 20 lbs this spring/summer, I'll be feeling "skookum".


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Results take time... but they will come*

I'm a little late in chiming in, but this year has been AWESOME so far for me personally. Every year I go through the same damn thing in the winter and weigh up pretty good. And each year I struggle to shed off the pounds and get into okay shape. The lowest I've been was at 205 in 2006. The last few years, I would hover around 210 - 215. I'm 6'0 and this winter I got up to 220 again. I wanted to get more races in this year so I had to do something to kick start my season.

I found a Groupon for a local fighting gym; $29 for 20 classes. They offered a boot camp circuit training class Monday-Wed-Fri's so I picked it up. I will tell you that this class whipped me into shape. It worked out perfectly because the 20th class lead right up to the first race of the year. And with the combined road riding and classes, I was more than please with my results. That race was a short 2 weeks ago and I am down to 207 as of this morning. I raced yesterday too with very satisfying results; 4th in the Clydes Class.

One other thing I did to kick start the season was I did one of the raw/detox diets. Eating raw vegetables, fruit, nuts. It was about two weeks worth, but it helps. I did this for two reasons; 1 of the healthy part but 2 to also kick start my diet too. I try to maintain a higher protein diet, but keep eating raw veggies during the day. I also try not to eat a ton of complex carbs. No real diet plan per se, but try to eat healthier and make smarter decisions when I snack.

It took about 5 or 6 weeks for people to notice that I was shedding inches, but today I noticed I now need a new belt and some new clothes for that matter. And after 8 weeks of this, people are really starting to notice and it feels great!

I signed up at the gym too, working on that circuit training still. That is paying huge dividens.

Put in the hard work and it will pay off. There will be some discouraging days, but stick with it. The results feel great. Like someone just posted, there is inspiration and success here. Just keep with it! And get out and RIDE!

Enjoy!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I am at 252 now and have been for the last couple of years and have been off and on with smoking which really sucks. Earlier this year I quit for e months and was regulary working out and getting some rides in. But I fell off the wagon a month ago and haven't ridden or worked out and also started smoking. So just quit smoking again and got in my first workout this week and it sucked! But ordered anew bike and I have plans to hit a festival at the end of may so that is my goal or now

Sent from my XT603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

My goals are part of the reason I got back into MTB.
Christmas I weighed 260!! I'm 6'1" and have never weighed that much.
I got down to 230 at the end of March.
I hit the plateau and really don't care to go to the gym. I do a lot of restance traing at home and work the heavy bag a bit. Now with the MTB I enjoy getting my cardio in and spend time outdoors with my GF who like to hike.
By next year I hope to be around 180-190.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I am 5'10 295 at the moment. At my biggest I was 365. I have gotten down to 273. I have gotten back into riding to help past the time until winter comes ( love snowboarding) I hope to make it below 200 just to see it on the scale and smile.


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

*Just what I needed*

I just found this thread. It's just what I was looking for. 40y.o., 270lbs, 6'0" 24% body fat. Most people are genuinely surprised that I carry as much weight as I do. I've been running as much as 7 miles at a time (2 to 3 weekly) I was spinning (now actually riding) about 120 minutes weekly. I also go out and move as often as possible. I pepper with volleyball, smashball, hike, frisbee, paddle, etc. I haven't lost any weight since I started 6 months ago. I am now adjusting my intake. It has been clean for a long time, I guess I was not cutting enough. My goals are 10-15% body fat, 210-220lbs., and I really want to compete in a sprint triathlon. I have been back on the mtb for about a month and can't get enough. I get to hit some great trails right from the driveway and have done a 4 hour ride already. I would like to start getting some 50 mile days. Anyway, you guys rock.


----------



## wncjarhead (Apr 15, 2012)

A little background to set the stage.

In the Spring of 2010 I was 44 years old, 6' 5", and a solid 340 pounds. I had a nagging shoulder injury so the Doc recommended a PT. after a couple months of playing with rubber bands and a bunch of $$$ wasted, I hired a personal trainer to see if he could do any better.

A funny thing happened along the way. I started losing weight. First 10, then, 20 and finally 40 pounds. I started adding cardio (elliptical) and watching my diet and next think I knew I was at 265 pounds in the Spring of last year.

A friend of mine asked me to "do a 5K" with him, and I was hooked. I think I ran 7-8 races last spring and summer and my weight dropped to 240 pounds.............yep, I had lost 100 pounds.
Then it happened.......... last fall I hurt my knee. Spent the fall and early winter trying to ice, rest, cut back on mileage. Motivation went to hell, diet changes went to hell. Finally on 03 Feb I had knee surgery.

Fast forward to March\April 2012. Topped back out at 279 pounds. Doc says I have to replace 1/3 to 1/2 of my running with something else. Seeing as I live 15 minutes from Bent Creek I figured might as well try mountain biking.............so here we are today.

My diet is back under control, been riding ( 2012 GF Superfly) and have just started back to some light running. Weight is starting to coming back off, but not nearly as fast I had hoped.
Goals for 2012, I hate to pick numbers, but my fighting weight in the Corps was 220, so I'm shooting for 230. Would really like to be able to wear pants that start with a 3 in the waist size. Already paid for a 5k on July 4th and a Mud Run in September. Still looking for a MTB race in the area to use as a goal........

The future is bright!!!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Hi all
Here is the story
February 2011 I had back issues long story short. Found I had a bulging disk
That was pinching the nerve running down the right side of my leg. Did the Pt thing with
Limited results. Stepped on the scale to find that I had ballooned to 270lbs. 
Well that was a wake up call. Decided that loosing weight would help the back issues
Lost 20lbs but gained it back over the fall/winter. At 260 now and want to get down to
200. Been using myfitnesspal. Riding my bike on the rode and walking/jogging(c25k)
Want to take it to the next level and actually ride my bike on trails this year


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

Our trails have had an awful winter. Completely closed from Thanksgiving 2011 until mid April 2012. Now the trails are finally more often open than closed. I have a really hard time keeping myself active when the trails are closed for such long periods of time and really packed on the pounds this winter.

Now that things are looking up, I've devised a plan. I'm trying to focus on a caloric deficit diet and exercise plan to achieve my goals.

Data: 
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 243 (5/25/2012)
Target Weight: 200 by fall 2012

My Basal Metabolic Rate is somewhere in the neighborhood of 2200 calories, maybe a bit more depending on which source of data I'm using. I'm comfortable with a 1500 calorie diet which usually consists of a banana for breakfast, low fat string cheese mid morning snack, turkey sandwich for lunch, quality granola bar (kashi) for afternoon snack (I try to avoid this if I'm not feeling hungry), grilled lean protein (fish, chicken, occasional steak) and steamed vegetables or entree portioned salad for dinner.

Lucky for me, the best trails in my area are 5 minutes from work, 10 minutes from home, so I regularly ride there 3-4 times per week. When I'm able to get that much time on the dirt, it isn't hard for me to find the motivation to spend another 2-3 days on my spin bike and crossbow home gym. So that works out to 5-7 workouts per week. I burn approximately 350-500 calories spinning in my typical 30-45minute session. I'm not so sure about calories burned on the trails though but it is hopefully equivalent at least.

After crunching those numbers and hoping that the math works, it should put me right about 2 lb per week weight loss. Anyway, that is my plan. 200 by fall! Wish me luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

HuskyDoo said:


> Hi all
> Here is the story
> February 2011 I had back issues long story short. Found I had a bulging disk
> That was pinching the nerve running down the right side of my leg. Did the Pt thing with
> ...


I started the C25K treadmill version a couple months ago. I have kind of modified it a bit to suit my needs. When I started, I could barely handle 1.5 minutes of running. However earlier this week, i made 2.7 miles in 27 minutes. I am at a 6mph pace. I have never run that long in my life. I am so close to a 5K I can taste it. Good luck, i hate to run, but am growing to like it. I am 6ft 2 and 255lbs or so, coming down from a high of 363.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> I started the C25K treadmill version a couple months ago. I have kind of modified it a bit to suit my needs. When I started, I could barely handle 1.5 minutes of running. However earlier this week, i made 2.7 miles in 27 minutes. I am at a 6mph pace. I have never run that long in my life. I am so close to a 5K I can taste it. Good luck, i hate to run, but am growing to like it. I am 6ft 2 and 255lbs or so, coming down from a high of 363.


Thanks

Bad part is 6-7 years ago I was 190# and running 3-4 miles daily. Even ran a 5k race in 29:10. Never ran before in my life. I actually like to run. Keep kicking myself for not sticking with it.

I am on week 2 day 3. So far not to bad


----------



## Gutter Tech (Feb 7, 2011)

Earlier in this thread I stated I was probably close to 210 and would like to get to 185. 

Well, turns out I was about 215. Since then, I've been riding like crazy and eating better. As of this morning, I'm at 192. I'm resetting my goal this year to 175 and have never felt better on the bike. 

Keep it up, everyone.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm just giving an update. Since January 23 I've. Now lost 44lbs and I'm riding everyday that the weather allows. There is nothing like loosing a small child or another analogy, 9 bags of sugar. Enjoying riding more than in many many years. Just rewarded myself with a new stumpjumper fsr. I earned it. Keep up the good work all of you and keep posting results. The motivation is good for us all.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Been maintaining 200-205lbs for the last month. That is between 35-40 lbs of weight loss depending on daily fluctuation. I am very happy and overall feel tons better. Keep it up guys.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Sadly have been off my bike for the past week due to a serious sprained ankle. But am now down 13.4 from the start of the year or so. Continuing to use My Fitness Pal


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Ran my first 5K today at 6.2 MPH in 30 minutes!!! It was on the treadmill, but I don't care. If someone would of told me 2 years ago that I could run 3.1 miles non-stop, I would of said get the eff outta here. Haha, I am prould of myself, that last .5 miles my brain was busy telling me I couldn't do it, and I kept telling my brain to go to heck and let my lungs and legs do the work!!!


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Just hit the 50lbs off mark. Good feeling. Have ridden 28 days in a row and feeling stronger than I have in many years. Been an awesome winter spring run.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Im going to keep this short and sweet. I just want to be healthy and get down to 200lbs. Ive been riding 4-5 times per week, 10-12 miles per ride on intermediate/advanced trails. I am currently 6 ft tall and weigh 280lbs and am not loosing weight despite the many rides a week. My diet is really holding me back as I seem to eat/overeat every night half asleep. I literally gain 3-4 lbs before I go to bed and when I weigh myself in the morning. I want to continue improving both distance and skill sets on the intermediate and advanced trails Ive been riding while loosing weight, improving both riding and personal appearance goals. If anyone has any experience with night eating, please chime in as my doctors seem to be baffled. Thanks for reading


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

t51rmkiv said:


> Im going to keep this short and sweet. I just want to be healthy and get down to 200lbs. Ive been riding 4-5 times per week, 10-12 miles per ride on intermediate/advanced trails. I am currently 6 ft tall and weigh 280lbs and am not loosing weight despite the many rides a week. My diet is really holding me back as I seem to eat/overeat every night half asleep. I literally gain 3-4 lbs before I go to bed and when I weigh myself in the morning. I want to continue improving both distance and skill sets on the intermediate and advanced trails Ive been riding while loosing weight, improving both riding and personal appearance goals. If anyone has any experience with night eating, please chime in as my doctors seem to be baffled. Thanks for reading


I was close to your size a few years ago (6'2 / 270). And yes, I love to eat late at night. Nothing better than a few craft beers and a monster bologna sandwhich at 11PM. The first year I wet down to 260. That first year was a complete half ass attempt. The next year I wnet from 260 to 236. At that point, I screwed up my back. That has been a 1 1/2year on and off issue. Over that period, I ballooned back up to 252 on 5/20/2012. This morning I weighed 241.2. Like you, I want to be down to around 200lbs.

FYI, I started riding again on June 3, 2012, and I have not ridden more more than 30 miles per week since that day. Am I on a diet? Hell no!! Have I changed my diet? You bet.  You allready excercise, just change your diet. Use a calorie counter app like My Fitness Pal (What I am using). I have my limit at 1900 calories per day. Unless I start drinking beer I rarely go over that limit. I eat every 3 hours and drink plenty of water. Once you find a sweet spot you can eat a ton of food around 1900-2000 calories. Here is what I ate on Sunday.

Breakfast:
24 oz. of Coffee
1.5 cups (dry) of Oatmeal
1 Scoop of Chocolate Metabolic Whey

Snack: 
Banana
Mixed Nuts

Lunch: 
Wahoo's Fish Taco
Wahoo's Chicken Taco
Wahoo's Carne Asada Taco

Snack: 
2 slices of Swiss Cheese

Dinner: 
7 Chicken and Vegetable Potstickers

Snack: 
1 scoop of Metabolic Whey mixed w/water before bed.

Water Consumption: 
10 8 ounce glasses of water

All of that was just over 1800 calories. On top of that I was able to consume something healthy/beneficial late at night.

Once you decide your diet is important you will start seeing the results you are looking for.

Good Luck!!

I don't have the spell check, so


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

t51rmkiv said:


> Im going to keep this short and sweet. I just want to be healthy and get down to 200lbs. Ive been riding 4-5 times per week, 10-12 miles per ride on intermediate/advanced trails. I am currently 6 ft tall and weigh 280lbs and am not loosing weight despite the many rides a week. My diet is really holding me back as I seem to eat/overeat every night half asleep. I literally gain 3-4 lbs before I go to bed and when I weigh myself in the morning. I want to continue improving both distance and skill sets on the intermediate and advanced trails Ive been riding while loosing weight, improving both riding and personal appearance goals. If anyone has any experience with night eating, please chime in as my doctors seem to be baffled. Thanks for reading


Have you tired watermelon? Watermelon is a great snack before bed. It's healthier and the water will fill you up. Celery and cucumber are also great snack foods throughout the day. They are "water foods" and will fill your stomach to help control your appetite.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

RubberSideDown34 said:


> Have you tired watermelon? Watermelon is a great snack before bed. It's healthier and the water will fill you up. Celery and cucumber are also great snack foods throughout the day. They are "water foods" and will fill your stomach to help control your appetite.


x2

Watermelon was one of my snacks today and yesterday. I am not a fan of celery, but I do eat a lot of cucumbers as well.


----------



## Noob9ers (Jun 24, 2012)

EnduroT said:


> Sadly have been off my bike for the past week due to a serious sprained ankle. But am now down 13.4 from the start of the year or so. Continuing to use My Fitness Pal


My Fitness Pal rules, I had already lost about 150 but the last 60 was being a pain to get off. I started using MFP 3 months ago and have dropped 40 thanks to 4 hours of cardio per week and hiking. I've been active since starting to lose weight and one sport I always wanted to get into was biking. I'm now shopping for a 29er and hope to check another item off my " I wish I can do that" list.


----------



## jmsaz (Jul 14, 2012)

Just started with My Fitness Pal this week myself, looking forward to getting into a groove to help myself trim back down to where I was in my early 20s, just turned 31 this year. Hoping to drop 50 pounds by New Years, and 80 by my next birthday on March 17 next year.


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

I realized over Christmas that I was the heaviest I'd ever been, 33, 6' 1" and 230lbs and knew it was time to try something. I started Insanity in Mid January. Long story short, I did six weeks of that, got sick, didn't do anything during March and then started walking in April. Walking soon became sustained jogging and now I'm looking to get back on a bike. I got down to 205lb a while ago and don't seem to be losing any more. My initial goal when I started was to be under 200 by the end of May, My new goal is 190 and to be able to comfortably fit into my old driving suit.

Beyond the weight loss I feel much fitter and actually want to exercise, a concept that was inconceivable to me last year.


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

51 y/o clyde here and bought myself a new MTN bike for my birthday, 6/25/2012, started off at 300lbs, 5'10".down to 285 today, shooting for 200# and maybe a MTN bike event.


----------



## ludachris (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a Clydesdale of sorts 5'9" and 210. At the beg of the year I was 226. I'm not all that heavy, but much heavier than my competition at the Cat 2 XC level. I regularly get my butt whooped by dudes who weigh no more than 170. My goal is to get below 200 and see where that takes me. I'm not doing anything too aggressive, but enjoy the challenge of catching the skinny guys.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Might as well start here. 

I rode MTBs steadily from around 1995 until around 2006. Some things happened, life got busy, I started riding motorcycles, and sold the bicycles. It got to be a lot of work and money. I worked odd shifts, and it seemed like every time I wanted to go ride, the weather was uncooperative. And the trails around here would close for 2-3 days every time it rained. 

Fastforward several years and 2 kids later. I'm now 30 pounds heavier, and miserable. Biking seemed like a good way to get active again. 

A few months into it, and I've hardly had the time to ride, and again the weather has been downright miserable. I've GOT to start taking advantage of every single chance I get to ride, and try to lose weight. Might as well make it public, and see if this boosts my incentive! 

I'm 6-3" and around 285-290lbs right now. Depends on what I had for breakfast! I managed to linger in the 255-265lb range back when I rode much more frequently, and was 10 years younger. Still a bit more than my ideal weight. Honestly, I'd be VERY happy at 235 right now. 50 pounds would make a world of difference in my daily life, and riding and other sports. And I just turned 40 and it isn't going to get any easier. 

I haven't set any goals, other then to get down to at least 230-240. And to ride a LOT more than the twice a month or so I've been doing lately. I recently rode a fireroad loop I used to ride on a DH bike. I rode it on my recently acquired hardtail 29er. And it literally kicked my butt! I used to ride these fireroads on a 40lb DH rig for Pete's sake, and it kicked my butt on a 29lb 29er? There's my first goal. To ride those Umstead fireroads without falling over and passing out!


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Checked in this AM, and was 287. That's my starting point I guess.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Myfitnesspal has now helped me loose 66 lbs. started at 269 in January and now 203. That 200lb goal doesn't look so hard to reach after all


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

*Big Kat Update: Finally on my way down*

So this year has been pretty rough and I am post my first update since the first week of January. I had a pretty rough beginning of the year as I was jobless and going into a little bit of dark place in my mind. My fitness goals basically died and i had to focus on find a job and woking my way of the mental funk I was in. I started my new job at the beginning of May and really tried to get in to a grove but i wasn't happening. Then the typical "health scare woke me up.

The health scare woke me up but then I trashed my rear wheel of my mountain bike so all I had is my road bike to keep me going. Well this was the best thing I could have done. Over the past couple of months I have start doing a group ride with the guys at Guru Bike in Laval, Quebec (just ou side of Montreal). 4 to 5 times per week I on the road bike doing anywhere 20km to 65km. over the last 2 months I have lost 20lbs with a goal to be down to 320 by Sept 30. The weight loss is going so well that all of my business attire is at the tailors being altered. I have droped a full size and half in my suits and sports coats. I thing the most tangible result I ave seen as well is that my rest heart rate is now down to 57 to 60 beats per minute. I have kind of plateaued at 335 to 337 but I have been giving into some craving lately but that is going to stop with the unofficial end of summer right around the corner. I still think I can reach my goal of 290 by the end of the year but as long as i am healthy and keep up with the 30km/h group for the first half of our group rides I pretty happy. Going to be fixing the mountain bike for the fall as this is my favorite time of year to ride. Moving to Sram drive train, X9 type 2 (how ironic, I'm a Type 2 diabetic) and a bling ring.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Which are your's changing in weight at morning and in night?


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

*Changin Weight*

Usually start the day at 335 and move up to around 337-8 by the evening. I have started to move back down again so we'll see in couple of weeks. The goal is to be down to 320 to 325 by the end of Sept.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

It's official today, I'm no longer a Clyde. Hit 199lbs this morning after starting at 270 this January. Been using Myfitnesspal for the duration without missing my calorie goal but two times. It is possible to reach a weight goal but it does take a commitment I didn't know I had. Once the ball was rolling, it took care of itself. I can't recommend Myfitnesspal enough and have several people come on board since I started. Just keep the weight loss realistic and it can happen. My plan was one pound per week but I tried not to eat the exercise calories and that really helped.

My riding average is now up to 130 miles per week and the way I feel is hard to explain. I mostly mountain bike but have started doing more road miles now that climbing doesn't separate me from the group every time. cycling is absolutely fun again. Placed third in my age group in my first mountain bike race in 15 years.

I'll not leave this forum since the support has been great. Glad to be a true Clyde no more.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

mike1125biking said:


> It's official today, I'm no longer a Clyde. Hit 199lbs this morning after starting at 270 this January. Been using Myfitnesspal for the duration without missing my calorie goal but two times. It is possible to reach a weight goal but it does take a commitment I didn't know I had. Once the ball was rolling, it took care of itself. I can't recommend Myfitnesspal enough and have several people come on board since I started. Just keep the weight loss realistic and it can happen. My plan was one pound per week but I tried not to eat the exercise calories and that really helped.
> 
> My riding average is now up to 130 miles per week and the way I feel is hard to explain. I mostly mountain bike but have started doing more road miles now that climbing doesn't separate me from the group every time. cycling is absolutely fun again. Placed third in my age group in my first mountain bike race in 15 years.
> 
> I'll not leave this forum since the support has been great. Glad to be a true Clyde no more.


Congrats!!!!! Amazing job!


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2012)

By the end of my sophmore year of high school(this year) i want to be at least 60 lbs lighter, 
Im 6'1 280 15 years old and just going up to pick up my road bike today! so pumped


----------



## Ryno622 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my story:

I was an avid mt biker as a teen in the mid 90's. I started out this summer at 5'11, fighting a losing battle with the 250lb mark. I didn't want to cross it, but was dangerously close. After getting my 7yo son a new bike at the beginning of summer and watching him ride I decided it was time to get back on a bike. 

I started out with a Cannondale Trail SL3, that I cruised around town for 10-15 miles a few nights a week. My first trip back on the trails was a nightmare. By the top of my first climb I didn't know if I was going to puke, sh*t myself, have a heart attack, or all three. By the end of my first descent I was bleeding, swollen, spitting dirt and had broken my rear derailleur in half. I was hooked.

I am currently down to 235lbs and am riding 3-4 times a week. Unfortunately my schedule means that I can only hit the trails once a week, so in July I added a Felt F95 road bike to the stable. I currently ride that 25-30 miles, 2-3 nights a week. I also recently replaced the Cannondale with a Transition Bandit. 

I'm not really sure what my end goal is. The lightest I've been in the last 12 years was 195lbs. I'd like to see that again, maybe less. Currently, I'm setting realistic short term goals for my self. I'd like to be down to 225(-10) by November 1. I'm on a pretty steady 1.5-2lb a week loss, so I think that's possible. 

Other than that, I am trying to focus on why I love being on a bike instead of worrying about the weight. I love riding with my son. I love cleaning a climb and not feeling like death. I love chasing (and sometimes leading) my friends down the trails. I love the solitude and quiet of my road bike on an early morning ride. 
If I can do all this and lose weight, that's a bonus.

Thanks for letting me share. There are a lot of very inspiring stories in this thread. 
Keep up the good work and good luck!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a lot of inspiration in this thread! 

I'm currently 275lbs but used to weigh 170-186 back in my early bike days (80's BMX racer). As time progressed, I got into Hotrods and cut back on ridding. Then I ended up with an office job and later a driving job...neither of which allowed much time for excersing. So the end results was an additional 100lbs. Now to be fair, I did go through a small weight training period and put on a lot of muscle. This probably accounts for roughly 20lbs of added weight. So I'm guessing I've go about 80lbs -/+ of unwanted fat. I would really like to get down to the 200-215lbs range but I'm going to start out focusing on 245lbs. I remember 245lbs and actually felt really good at that weight. So that is my first stage of my weight loss an I plan on achieving it by a) watching my diet and b) riding 3-4 times a week doing roughly 2-4 miles a day starting out and advancing to 5-10 mile a day.


----------



## TreFree (Oct 1, 2012)

50calray said:


> There is a lot of inspiration in this thread!
> 
> I'm currently 275lbs but used to weigh 170-186 back in my early bike days (80's BMX racer). As time progressed, I got into Hotrods and cut back on ridding. Then I ended up with an office job and later a driving job...neither of which allowed much time for excersing. So the end results was an additional 100lbs. Now to be fair, I did go through a small weight training period and put on a lot of muscle. This probably accounts for roughly 20lbs of added weight. So I'm guessing I've go about 80lbs -/+ of unwanted fat. I would really like to get down to the 200-215lbs range but I'm going to start out focusing on 245lbs. I remember 245lbs and actually felt really good at that weight. So that is my first stage of my weight loss an I plan on achieving it by a) watching my diet and b) riding 3-4 times a week doing roughly 2-4 miles a day starting out and advancing to 5-10 mile a day.


Good luck! As someone whose lost a lot of weight (339 to 240) I can recommend you get a phone app that counts your calories (I use my fitness pal). It's easy to say "I want to watch my calories", but it's quite another to actually know what you're putting into your body on a daily basis. Also try to focus on the portion size of your meals, we Americans eat way more than we think we do.


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

Halloween of last year I found out that I was Diabetic and after living a horrible sedentary life I got up to 442. It was the push I needed to get off the couch and do something. I set my self a goal and reward that once I lost 100lbs I would buy a bike. My final goal is to get down to 200 to 220. I am 6'3" and large framed So I figure that range is going to be the healthiest range I can get to. As I get into better shape I want to commute on bike back and forth to work which is about 30 miles round trip. 

I use Myfitnesspal to track my intake and calories burned. It has been an amazing asset

Starting weight: 442
Current Weight: 321


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Been feeling pretty good about my weight and fitness lately, so thought I'd check in here.

Quick history: 3 or 4 years ago I was up over 280 pounds (6'5") and in terrible shape. I played in a rec basketball league and could barely run up and down the court, much less play hard. 4 years ago I picked up a kayak and a pair of rollerblades, and then the next year I got my old mountain bike back from my parents. Between these three things I finally started to lose weight for the first time in my life.

Fast forward to 2012, and I am about six months removed from buying my first house and all of the time commitment that entails. My weight is still down quite a bit from a few years ago, but I've gotten back up to 245-250. Not bad since this is the weight I was when I graduated college, when I was in decent shape. Still, I felt like I could lose some more weight and I was hoping to get down to the weight I was when I started college - 235. A side goal was to start running again, since I had stopped a few years ago due to my weight making it unpleasant.

Long story short, mission accomplished and then some. I'm down to about 230 now and feeling great. The past couple of months I've gotten back into running and have broken 10 minute miles on some pretty difficult (rocky, rooty, hilly) trails. Not spectacular, but for someone who hasn't run in 3 years it's not bad. On the MTB front, I'm routinely doing rides that used to be out of the realm of possibility. Just yesterday I did a 20 mile ride with my front brake dragging badly, and although I was pretty shot by the time I made it back, I did make it back. 

Summary:
2009 - 280+ lbs
2011 - 245 lbs
2012 - 230 lbs

2013 is going to be rough though. I'm looking at shoulder surgery in January and I'm not sure how long that's going to keep me off the bike/skis/skates/whatever else. I suck at dieting so maintaining my weight without exercise is going to be hard.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I hadn't seen this thread before, but I like it! I think for 2013, it'd be cool to combine the Clyde "miles ridden" thread with something like this so it both miles ridden and pounds lost! 

For me, in 2010, I hit my peak at 276 lbs and in 2011, decided to work on improving my eating habits. We have always cooked a lot at home, but we were eating too much rich food. I didn't want to do a "diet" per se because I've never had much luck with that route. Oh, I've lost weight one them plenty of times, but 3-6 months later, much of it was back on. 

This time around, we changed how we cooked and ate at the house. The basic rules were:
1) No drinking during the week, Fri-Sun only.
2) No cream sauces, replaced beef with buffalo as much as possible, eat more fish, and more green vegetables on the plate.
3) Count calories consumed,
4) Try to get out on more walks and ride some again.

Buffalo has 1/2 the calories and fat of beef and tastes every bit as good, so that one was easy. The calorie counting was a real eye opener - even with a 2000 cal/day goal. We bought a digital scale and weighed everything so we could get a better understanding of "portion sizes" and accurately count. We used an Android App called Calorie Counter which has an extremely large database to pull from, you can scan barcodes on packaging to look up nutrition date, they have a lot of restaurant nutrition listed, and you can add in your own recipes on the web interface. This really helped a lot. When you see that a slice of cheddar cheese is 100 calories and a glass of red wine is 120 calories, it's easy to say, I'll leave the cheese of the sandwich and have a glass with dinner. Also, salads at restaurant are generally not a healthy choice!

So at the end of 2011, I had ridden 250 miles, which isn't a lot but work was really busy and I was out riding again, but most importantly I had lost 22 pounds. For 2012, I decided to make riding a bigger priority and drop my calorie intake to 1800 calories a day during the week and 2000 on the weekends. Right now I have ridden 983 miles and I'm hoping the weather and work cooperate to let me get in a couple more rides to break 1000 before the end of the year, but more importantly, I'm down to 225 lbs, which is my old college weight and it feels great!


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread is a hoot. A lot of us big guys out there. Just got motivated to start riding again and would like to get down from the 245 to about 210 or less if possible. My oldest son got hit by a car in Sept. while riding his bike and was living with us for a while to recoup, and he just has me motivated to get back on the bike. Bit harder at 58 and 240# than at 40 and 180#. But the goal is to keep up at least 3 days a week and we'll see where it goes.


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

One more item of note. When I had my bike custom built years ago by Clark Kent, Zinn was about the only other bike I was considering. Well the fact that Zinn is still around and well so much for CK... I convinced another friend at the time to buy a Zinn and perhaps one day if I can drop the weight I may treat myself to another new bike and it will likely be a Zinn.


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

15 years ago, I was 170....rode everyday........every weekend...

Then came marriage.....out went the riding...............


Now I'm 235..................I want to get back to at least 180-190...........gotta do it!!!!!!


----------



## Fatguyonlittlebike (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, so I posted in another forum but came accross this one, so ill repost it here.

I am new to all this, and have always wanted to get into biking. Right now I am 6'3 tall and weigh about 380. My short term goal is to be at 340 in 3 months time, but my long term goal is to be at 18-20% body fat, and to be healthy and happy.

All of what i have seen, i am in the right place to be doing it, I want to congratulate every one for there sucess, and wish those who are starting out like me, good luck.


----------

